# Time to pick up my Drive Up



## GhostShrimp (May 16, 2020)

*Time to pick up my Drive Up*


----------



## idkwhattodo (May 17, 2020)

insert: “wow i can’t believe they have you come out in this weather!”

well, uhhh you’re HERE. 🙄


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (May 17, 2020)

idkwhattodo said:


> insert: “wow i can’t believe they have you come out in this weather!”
> 
> well, uhhh you’re HERE. 🙄


I always want to ask HOW they thought their order is going to be delivered? By robot?


----------



## seasonaldude (May 17, 2020)

We had a flash storm a couple of weeks ago. It suddenly started pouring rain and hailing. The wind was swirling so hard it caused the front doors to open and close. It was nasty. I was standing at the front of the store watching this with an SETL, I joked that it would be a great time for a drive up. Thought she was going to slap me as she snapped not to jinx her. Sure enough, about 30 seconds later: HONK! HONK! I laughed so hard. To her credit though, she didn't make anyone on her team go out. She took the order herself.


----------



## redeye58 (May 17, 2020)

During a spate of storms our drive-up TMs were looking like drowned rats so I got some of my X-large garbage bags & cut holes for face & hands to make impromptu ponchos.
They ended up looking like walking condoms but it worked.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 17, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> During a spate of storms our drive-up TMs were looking like drowned rats so I got some of my X-large garbage bags & cut holes for face & hands to make impromptu ponchos.
> They ended up looking like walking condoms but it worked.


Do you guys not have the DU jackets? The rain ones are actually lowkey cute and comfy


----------



## redeye58 (May 17, 2020)

There was a windbreaker type jacket but it wasn't waterproof.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (May 17, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Do you guys not have the DU jackets? The rain ones are actually lowkey cute and comfy


Do stores have plenty of waterproof coats and safety vests?  I  wouldn't want to put one on unless I was sure it hadn't been previously worn unless it's been properly quarantine.  
Before covid 19 how many stores even had the jackets for walkin freezer and cooler dry cleaned?


----------



## idkwhattodo (May 17, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> During a spate of storms our drive-up TMs were looking like drowned rats so I got some of my X-large garbage bags & cut holes for face & hands to make impromptu ponchos.
> They ended up looking like walking condoms but it worked.


My TL requisitioned ponchos out for me and another team member one weekend of a horrible storm. All the drive up jackets can only take so much water. They’re definitely not waterproof enough and it just soaks right through and makes the jacket heavier. Not to mention the hood always blows off my head, so my hair ends up dripping like I just took a shower and my thick hair never dries.


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 21, 2020)

I thought about going to Target during a rain storm and ordering an umbrella through drive up but then I've always been a product of the Jerk Store.


Thanks Seinfeld!


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 21, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> During a spate of storms our drive-up TMs were looking like drowned rats so I got some of my X-large garbage bags & cut holes for face & hands to make impromptu ponchos.
> They ended up looking like walking condoms but it worked.


You... couldn’t requisition....a $5 poncho.... from sporting goods...?


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2020)

Not when they're sold out.


----------



## Anelmi (May 21, 2020)

We put all of our DU gear away due to the virus. 'Course I never liked wearing the shared coat anyway. Ew.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 21, 2020)

I want to give each on my TMs that do drive-up a vest that they would be responsible for (like their name tag.) That was a no. It’s disgusting that we have to wear the ones that other TMs have worn. We can be put on a corrective action for social distancing but we all have to share coats, jackets and vests.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 1, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> I want to give each on my TMs that do drive-up a vest that they would be responsible for (like their name tag.) That was a no. It’s disgusting that we have to wear the ones that other TMs have worn. We can be put on a corrective action for social distancing but we all have to share coats, jackets and vests.



My ETL got us our own jackets and vests.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 1, 2020)

DBZ said:


> My ETL got us our own jackets and vests.


I would pay for them myself


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2020)

Ask your closing TL to order for you.  They have access.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 2, 2020)

My ETL said no to this idea. Best practice is that my ETL should be taking them out to get them dry cleaned. That’s not going to happen.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 2, 2020)

DBZ said:


> My ETL got us our own jackets and vests.


Ours got that in the name of corona virus to limit sharing of equipment


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 2, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> My ETL said no to this idea. Best practice is that my ETL should be taking them out to get them dry cleaned. That’s not going to happen.


I wanted to do this as well. Our SE ETL also said no. Our SE ETL isn't going to get the jackets & vests cleaned.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 2, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> I wanted to do this as well. Our SE ETL also said no. Our SE ETL isn't going to get the jackets & vests cleaned.



So items that a guest returns get quarantined for 3 days, but TMs repeatedly wear the same vest or coat that another TM wore earlier in the day?


----------



## NKG (Jun 2, 2020)

Times Up said:


> So items that a guest returns get quarantined for 3 days, but TMs repeatedly wear the same vest or coat that another TM wore earlier in the day?



We ordered each tm their own


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 2, 2020)

As I've said before, no one in my store wears them. Ever.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 2, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> We ordered each tm their own


I’m asking my ETL to do this


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 3, 2020)

DCs have orange vests for people learning new equipment.  We have them in vending machines where you just swipe and select it.  Shouldn't be hard to have more than one vest.  These things can't be expensive.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 3, 2020)

my ETL yelled at me for not wearing the drive up jacket. my TL requisitioned me out a cheap plastic poncho, so I was wearing that. it didn’t look “brand” and she only req’d it out for me because I was “being difficult by not wearing the ones provided to us.” I never complained. I just didn’t put it on. I said, “I don’t really want to wear jackets that we’ve had for almost a year that everyone has worn without them being washed” and she told me I was being difficult for no reason and I get what I get.

I know for a fact she would die before putting on one of those gross jackets, but I guess that’s why you become an ETL that sits in the office all day.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 3, 2020)

And to add: I got in trouble for leaving a vest for myself to keep using. We’re not short on the vests. There were more than enough for everyone. After I kept one for myself, ETL moved all of them and now has left us with about 8 random ones that seriously smell and have been like legit wet from the sweat of certain people 🤮 it’s really fun here.


----------



## herekittykitty (Jun 4, 2020)

They aren't expensive.  Because everyone complained about wearing a vest someone else had worn, we ordered enough for each advocate to have one.  The are responsible for their own vest.  If you go out for a drive up or to get carts without a vest, you WILL be asked where your vest is & WILL be written up for a safety violation so you better be sure if you take it home every day, you bring it back with you on your next scheduled day.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jul 8, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> I want to give each on my TMs that do drive-up a vest that they would be responsible for (like their name tag.) That was a no. It’s disgusting that we have to wear the ones that other TMs have worn. We can be put on a corrective action for social distancing but we all have to share coats, jackets and vests.



Wait, people wear vests? Our APL tried getting us to wear them for a while, but she eventually gave up, mostly anyway. I saw her tell a flex member who was doing driveups to be sure to wear one, but like, she watches me do driveups all day every day and never says a word to me about it anymore. No one else that works in the front end wears them either.

Honestly, not wearing a vest is not less safe. The cars that are going to potentially hit you, aren't looking out their window at all. The issue isn't that you're not bright orange, it's that you aren't on the screen of their phone. It's very simple to not get hit by a car, don't walk in front of one that has the potential to hit you.

Does this person need to hit their brakes to avoid hitting you if you step out in front of them? Don't do so. It's that simple.


----------



## NoTasking (Jul 8, 2020)

It isn’t about safety, it’s about liability. If something happens to you in the parking lot and you aren’t wearing that orange vest, Target will not help you with medical bills because YOU were not following safety policy.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jul 8, 2020)

NoTasking said:


> It isn’t about safety, it’s about liability. If something happens to you in the parking lot and you aren’t wearing that orange vest, Target will not help you with medical bills because YOU were not following safety policy.



If I'm stupid enough to walk into traffic, I don't even deserve medical treatment, let alone for someone else to pay the bills for me.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 8, 2020)

Visibility always is helpful.  A bright flash of color draws the eye.  Anyone who's driven can attest that sometimes the eye is looking in the wrong area (and not necessarily a needless direction) and a flash of bright color in the peripheral vision catches your attention and pulls it from a different car or a different person.  If you are worried the child on the right side is going to dart you will likely focus on the child and you may not see the TM on the left unless the TM is eye-catching.


----------

